

Tips on how to start a startup - johnpeterskybar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/you-need-this-advice-101-tips/id987799297?ls=1&mt=8

======
johnpeterskybar
My name is John Peter and I'm the creator of this app. I built it because I
needed a quick way to remember the best tips from YC's Stanford class, and to
share them with first time entrepreneurs.

This is my first Xcode project, and I'd like to add a sharing feature next.
I'd love your feedback on the design and your thoughts on how this can be
useful to you

------
hijiri
I think the headline is misleading, I thought this was going to be some kind
of article.

~~~
johnpeterskybar
Fair point, and I didn't intend it that way. After all the app is all about
startup tips and advice on how to start a startup

